
Lesson Learned Running a Side Project for One Month - ingve
https://medium.com/learning-new-stuff/lesson-learned-running-a-side-project-for-one-month-2a6f87ec1320
======
michaelbuckbee
I see a lot of parallels between what you're doing and StackOverflow.

In the formative years of StackOverflow, Joel and Jeff took huge pains to
structure the service in such a way that there wasn't a time/money equivalency
to participating.

Mostly this took the form of outward public recognition (scores, badges, etc.)
and incentives aligned around that. If there's a path forward for Bugrex I
think it's probably along those lines.

~~~
subpixel
On the subject of SO: I think it's worth considering how (incredibly!)
valuable the public record of questions and answers is. Many, many times I
don't have to ask a question b/c I can find a comparable one that has already
been answered.

I really dislike how Slack is starting to dominate in the Q&A space for
specific projects/libraries, b/c it does the entire dev community a disservice
to hide knowledge into a myriad of little silos that Google doesn't index.

Long way of saying it would be awesome if BugRex had a searchable/spiderable
archive.

~~~
mrborgen
We are very much considering opening up the chat logs!

~~~
popmystack
Or everyone could just use IRC. Seems like a waste of man-hours and talent to
recreate something we've had for decades.

------
qhoc
Thanks for sharing this. I had similar idea a year ago and ended up didn't do
anything after much research. I came up with similar information as you went
through during the execution. People won't pay for this (very few). The
experts don't care about money either. It's a chicken and egg situation that's
hard to bootstrap to something larger. Well unless you find a very specific
niche (e.g. Q&A for AI algorithm...). Frontend is too crowded already.

------
TensionBuoy
I appreciate what these guys are doing. The chat format is faster and
discussions can be had in greater depth, relative to the Q&A format. While Q&A
has it's own benefits, like being viewed by more people, both are valuable and
I appreciate the service you are providing.

------
mattiemass
Love the shared lessons! Good luck with this!

~~~
mrborgen
Thanks!

------
mistermaster
thanks Per! interesting learnings!

------
fjaguero
Thanks for sharing!

